# 811 HDTV



## Chrisx1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was wondering if i buy a 811 receiver and i have a dishnet subscription already can i just place my dishnet card into the 811 receiver and get HD Over air signals and still have all my other channels? and if i want later subscribe to HDTV channels? or is it a total different card for the 811


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Chrisx1 said:


> I was wondering if i buy a 811 receiver and i have a dishnet subscription already can i just place my dishnet card into the 811 receiver and get HD Over air signals and still have all my other channels? and if i want later subscribe to HDTV channels? or is it a total different card for the 811


Chris there is no provision to put an external card in an 811. Mine came already with the Dish HD package at time, the $9.99 which are mpeg2 HP prpgrams. All the newer HD programming is MPEG4 and requires a VP211 or another VP reciever to get those.


----------

